# ё



## verbivore

Hello all,

I've noticed in some of my reading that ё is simply written as e. Does ё ever have to be written, like with всё vs. все, or is the ё always written as e?

Спасибо.


----------



## Maroseika

You must write it when it changes the sense and in the names. In all other cases it's up to you - to write it or substitute with "е".


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> You must write it when it changes the sense and in the names. In all other cases it's up to you - to write it or substitute with "е".


Hasn't *ё* recenty become compulsory in official documents, university and scientific work, printed matter?


----------



## Anatoli

Kolan said:


> Hasn't *ё* recenty become compulsory in official documents, university and scientific work, printed matter?



There was a short period in World War II when it was mandatory but not now. It is mandatory in Belarusian and always was.

As per below, the *proper names* should be written with "ё":

From the Russian Wikipedia:



> 24 декабря 1942 года, приказом народного комиссара просвещения В. П. Потёмкина было введено обязательное употребление буквы «ё».
> 
> В Постановлении Министерства образования и науки от 3 мая 2007 года № АФ-159/03 предписывается обязательно писать букву «ё» в именах собственных. То же говорится в Законе о государственном языке РФ от 1 июня 2005 года № 53-ФЗ (федеральный закон) и в Постановлении Правительства от 23 ноября 2006 года № 714.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Hasn't *ё* recenty become compulsory in official documents, university and scientific work, printed matter?


 No, it hasn't.


----------



## Oh là là

В последнее время считается хорошим тоном писать *ё* всюду, где оно должно стоять. Написание *е* вместо ё воспринимается как неуважение или  небрежность


----------



## Maroseika

Простите, но где именно считается хорошим тоном это делать? Не встречаю ничего подобного ни в современных книгах, ни в периодической печати, ни в официальных документах, ни в деловой переписке.


----------



## Oh là là

maroseika said:


> Простите, но где именно считается хорошим тоном это делать? Не встречаю ничего подобного ни в современных книгах, ни в периодической печати, ни в официальных документах, ни в деловой переписке.


 


maroseika said:


> Простите, но где именно считается хорошим тоном это делать? Не встречаю ничего подобного ни в современных книгах, ни в периодической печати, ни в официальных документах, ни в деловой переписке.


Ну, вот. А я наоборот, встречаю во всех источниках (недавних), которые Вы перечислили , кроме периодической печати: читаю её редко и не помню. Сегодня куплю какую-нибудь газету, чтобы посмотреть


----------



## Maroseika

За все книги, конечно, ручаться невозможно, одна "авторская орфография" чего стоит, но в официальных (государственных) документах этого точно нет. 
Впрочем, слыхал о каком-то губернаторе, повелевшим недавно писать эту букву в своей губернии всегда и везде, но этой личной дурью чиновника пока все и ограничивается.
Что до меня, то буква "ё" там, где она не обязательна, кажется просто смешным чудачеством - вполне, впрочем, безобидным.
P.s. На газеты не тратьтесь - ручаюсь, этого там нет.


----------



## Ophirian

Когда писал кандидатскую два года назад -- специально попросили убрать ё. 

Что касается личной дури чиновников и газет... если бы в 99-м престолонаследником выбрали Аксёненко, была бы буква ё обязательна -- покойник заставлял "ёкать" даже ведомственную газету железнодорожников.


----------



## Oh là là

"Что до меня, то буква "ё" там, где она не обязательна, кажется просто смешным чудачеством - вполне, впрочем, безобидным"
А у меня рука не поднимается её не ставить (в частности, в документах). Возникает ощущение какой-то незавершённости, невнимательности, небрежности. Да и все , кто меня окружают пишут её всегда (что, конечно, не показатель универсальности этого явления). Возможно, я ошибаюсь, но у меня такое стойкое внутреннее чувство, что я её (букву ё) всюду вижу. Надо проверить (поверить алгеброй) 
p.s. Газеты покупать не буду, верю на слово


----------



## Kolan

ophirian said:


> Когда писал кандидатскую два года назад -- специально попросили убрать ё.


Два года назад - может быть. Упомянутые в ветке постановления вышли позже. Недавно я слышал (но не могу подтвердить), что как будто теперь, по крайней мере, рукописи диссертаций без систематически расставленной *ё* не принимают.

Лично для меня буква *ё* на письме всегда была важна. Так как моё раннее (дошкольное) образование было преимущественно книжным и самостоятельным, то я запоминал новые для меня слова по их написанию, не всегда имея возможность убедиться в том, как их полагается произносить, отсюда укоренились ошибки в произношении, которые до сих приходится контролировать. Например, написание "ж*е*лоб" вместо "ж*ё*лоб", и это при том, что тексты попадалась и в дореформенной советской орфографии (где писалось вообще "ж*о*лоб", равно как и "итти", и пр.)


----------



## Kolan

ophirian said:


> Что касается личной дури чиновников и газет... если бы в 99-м престолонаследником выбрали Аксёненко, была бы буква ё обязательна -- покойник заставлял "ёкать" даже ведомственную газету железнодорожников.


Буквы *ё* нет и в алфавите, используемом современным _албанским_. Современные электронные словари, типа Lingvo, например, её тоже игнорируют по совершенно непонятным причинам.


----------



## Ophirian

kolan said:


> Два года назад - может быть. Упомянутые в ветке постановления вышли позже. Недавно я слышал (но не могу подтвердить), что как будто теперь, по крайней мере, рукописи диссертаций без систематически расставленной *ё* не принимают.


Могу уточнить, благо знакомых диссертантов и учёных хватает.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Буквы *ё* нет и в алфавите, используемом современным _албанским_. Совеременные электронные словари, типа Lingvo, например, её тоже игнорируют по совершенно непонятным причинам.


Lingvo - не словарь, а программа для представления словарей, - что туда напихаете, то и будет. Например, Ожегов и Ушаков в моей Лингве содержат гнездовые слова без "ё", которая дается ниже, в самом гнезде, а словарь Ефремовой и БСЭ содержат "ё" уже в гнездовых словах. то есть - в полном соответствии с исходным бумажным словарем. А вот при подготовке Фасмера для Лингвы "ё" в словнике пренебрегли, хотя в тексте она присутствует. В БиЕ же "ё" нет вовсе; не знаю, как это соотносится с первоисточником.


----------



## Ophirian

Kolan said:


> Буквы *ё* нет и в алфавите, используемом современным _албанским_. Совеременные электронные словари, типа Lingvo, например, её тоже игнорируют по совершенно непонятным причинам.


Албанским не владею -- ни современным, ни древним. Что касается Lingvo -- думаю, разработчики следуют существующей традиции не использовать "ё" в печатных текстах, если это не представляется абсолютно необходимым.


----------



## Kolan

ophirian said:


> Албанским не владею -- ни современным, ни древним.


Албанским - да, но _албанский_, думаю, вы поймёте без перевода.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> lingvo - не словарь, а программа для представления словарей, - что туда напихаете, то и будет.


Не скажите. В Лингве существует целый штат лексикологов, занятых собственными словарями Лингво. Они же и определяют, как чего писать. Другое дело, что компьютерная программа сделана открытой для набивки словарями из иных источников


----------



## Ophirian

kolan said:


> Албанским - да, но _албанский_, думаю, вы поймёте без перевода.



Это и подразумевалось: понять-то пойму, да говорить-писать на нём не смогу.


----------



## Kolan

ophirian said:


> Это и подразумевалось: понять-то пойму, да говорить-писать на нём не смогу.


Некоторые могли и задолго до официального переоформления _олбанского_.(в нашу эпоху). 

"Пьеса футуриста Ильи Зданевича «Янка круль албанскай», написанная и впервые поставленная в 1916 году[4], написана на смеси зауми и русского языка, причём в печатном издании русский текст набран нарочито без соблюдения нормативных правил орфографии (с общей ориентацией на фонетическую запись вроде белорусской). Некоторые выдержки из пьесы:
здесь ни знают албанскава изыка и бискровнае убийства дает действа па ниволи бис пиривода так как албанский изык с руским ид*е*т ат ывоннава… пачиму ни смучяйтись помнити шта вот изык албанскай…"
​Заметьте, что уже тогда на нём буква *ё* не писалась, не пишется законно и сейчас (в отличие от упомянутого выше в ветке белорусского.)

*Возможные прототипы*
Переход от _*ё*_ к _*йо*_ и от _я_ к _йа_ представляет собой процесс, отчасти обратный историческому процессу возникновения этих букв: буква «*ё*» была введена в 1783 г. как замена «*іо*», ...

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Жаргон_падонков


----------



## Tagarela

Привет,

I am sorry that I cannot post in Russian (neither read it), so I'll do it in English.

I have read once that *ё* usually is proper written in books for children and for foreigners but in general press in Russia it is usually written as *е*. Is that true?

Спасибо

До свидания


----------



## Hoax

Tagarela said:


> Привет,
> 
> I am sorry that I cannot post in Russian (neither read it), so I'll do it in English.
> 
> I have read once that *ё* usually is proper written in books for children and for foreigners but in general press in Russia it is usually written as *е*. Is that true?
> 
> Спасибо
> 
> До свидания


 
Yes, it is true, grown up native speakers can understand if it is е or ё used in the text, but it is difficult to do for children and foreigners as their vocabulary is still limited.



> “ТОЧКИ НАД "Ё"
> Графоманов сейчас – ё-моё!
> Бойко пишут за строчками строчки,
> Но теряет у них буква «Ё»
> Ей так нужные милые точки.



В.Банифатов


«Компьютеры, у которых нет точек над "Е", не получат сертификат качества. Их владельцы вынуждены будут провести массовые закупки новой техники. Поставщики компьютеров встанут на ноги, а в стране произойдет техперевооружение.
А поскольку уследить за тем, как соблюдают закон издатели, не под силу даже самому крупному ведомству, волей-неволей придется привлекать к этой работе трудовые коллективы и просто граждан. Вот вам и идея, которая сплотит нацию.
Ну, кто там еще говорит, что нашим министрам нечем заняться?!»
Надежда СКАЛОН, редактор отдела экономики.


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> Компьютеры, у которых нет точек над "Е", не получат сертификат качества. Их владельцы вынуждены будут провести массовые закупки новой техники. Поставщики компьютеров встанут на ноги, а в стране произойдет техперевооружение.
> А поскольку уследить за тем, как соблюдают закон издатели, не под силу даже самому крупному ведомству, волей-неволей придется привлекать к этой работе трудовые коллективы и просто граждан. Вот вам и идея, которая сплотит нацию.
> Ну, кто там еще говорит, что нашим министрам нечем заняться?!»
> Надежда СКАЛОН, редактор отдела экономики.


Многие знают, что в испанском есть одна такая буква, которая называется приблизительно _энье_. Каждый испанопишущий знает, что если вместо неё использовать на письме простое латинское *n*, то никакой катастрофы в языке не произойдёт, потому что все и так знают, что название страны читается приблизительно как "эспанья", а не "эспана". 

И вот как-то, в начале 90-х годов, предприимчивые дельцы завезли в Испанию с целью быстрой наживы партию IBM-совместимых компьютеров, на клавиатурах которых отсутствовала эта самая злополучная _энье_. Компьютеры поступили в продажу в розничную сеть, и скоро в стране разразился скандал даже не на правительственном, а сразу на законодательном уровне. Гордые депутаты не потерпели оскорбления национальной чести в части уважения к национальному алфавиту и суровым законом наказали чересчур хитрых купцов, заставив их за собственный счёт всю партию из продажи изъять и заплатить крупный штраф.

С тех пор в Испанию завозят только компьютеры с буквой _энье_. И никто не спорит, нужна эта буква испанскому алфавиту или не нужна. Идея, как мы видим, сплотила нацию.


----------



## Oh là là

Хотелось бы отметить, насколько трепетно французы относятся к своим аксанам, и не только там, где они играют значимую роль, но и в словах, смысл которых от отсутствия аксанов никак не пострадает ( la forêt, même , près , voilà etc.). В заглавие французского форума вынесена фраза о том, что во французском языке использование аксанов обязательно (* и даны подробнейшие инструкции, как их расставлять, если они отсутствуют на клавиатуре. *


----------



## Anatoli

"*Чорт* побери" или зачем ё после шипящих?

Послереволюционная реформа предлагала заменить "ё" на о после шипящих, что помогло бы запоминанию правописания, но это предложение отбросили. Мы бы писали *Горбачов*, *Хрущов*, *чорт*, *чорточка*, *щотка*. По-английски писали бы Gorbach*o*v, Khrushch*o*v, что ближе к русскому произношению, а не Gorbach*e*v, Khrushch*e*v. Вы думаете было бы *чотко*, если бы эту реформу всё же оформили? (Выделил *чорным* для ясности.) 

--

В арабском, орфография, не точно передающая произношение (отсутствие кратких гласных, удвоения согласных и прочее) привело к тому, что многие слова читаются по-разному в разных диалектах, например, если спросить у арабов, как будет Палестина, то один скажет _Филастын_, другой _Фаластын_. Рабат (столица Марокко) - _ар-Рибат_ или _ар-Рабат_. Вот и у нас: _свекл́а и свёкла, аф́ера и афёра, месь́е и месьё, бл́еклый и блёклый, ман́евр и манёвр, желчь и жёлчь, быти́е и бытиё_ - оба варианта приемлемы.

Последствия необязательного употребления буквы «ё»:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=%D0%81_(%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0)&stable=0&redirect=no#.D0.9F.D0.BE.D1.81.D0.BB.D0.B5.D0.B4.D1.81.D1.82.D0.B2.D0.B8.D1.8F_.D0.BD.D0.B5.D0.BE.D0.B1.D1.8F.D0.B7.D0.B0.D1.82.D0.B5.D0.BB.D1.8C.D0.BD.D0.BE.D0.B3.D0.BE_.D1.83.D0.BF.D0.BE.D1.82.D1.80.D0.B5.D0.B1.D0.BB.D0.B5.D0.BD.D0.B8.D1.8F_.D0.B1.D1.83.D0.BA.D0.B2.D1.8B_.C2.AB.D1.91.C2.BB


----------



## Anatoli

I think there should be more resources for foreigners where letter "ё" is written properly and with accent marks. Adding and accent mark (to show the word stress) is actually not always a trivial thing. In different environments the acute accent behaves differently, here I am copying the symbol BEFORE the accented vowel, in other web-sites it can be AFTER. Different browsers may handle the result differently.
Example:

прив́ет, здр́авствуйте, 

On its own it's not visible in Mozilla Firefox but I can see it in MS Internet Explorer (next line):
́
Unicode: U+031
XML: ́
UCN: \u0301

This thread is written in Russian sentences with accent marks and dots over "ё"
http://www.unilang.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=13663&sid=39ad0c734f4e844faf03d8c58a0aca46


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Maroseika said:


> Простите, но где именно считается хорошим тоном это делать? Не встречаю ничего подобного ни в современных книгах, ни в периодической печати, ни в официальных документах, ни в деловой переписке.


 
Here is my approach to this topic.

Neither English nor Russian script is phonetic (unlike Spanish, perhaps). This means that we cannot read Russian text and pronounce it aloud unless we know each word and especially the stress position in it. This is because the stress position is very important.

Arabs do not use to mark all vowels in their scripts and this seems wondering to some Russians. But Russians do not use to mark the stress position in their script which is similar, I think.

Anyway, writing does not mean voice recording. The purpose of writing is to transmit the meaning, first of all. The audience is assumed to know the language already.

In order the Russian script to be phonetic, among other special cases, the following should apply: the stress is to be marked.

Any Russian vowel letter (*а*, *о*, *и*, *у*, *э*, *ы*, *я*, *ю*) has its accented version (́*а*, *́о*, *́и*, *́у*, *́э*, *́ы*, *́я*, *́ю*). The vowel *е*, however, has two accented versions: ́*е* and *ё*.

Replacing *ё *with just *е *creates no more problems than replacing *́о *with just *о*, for instance.


It would be good if the following rules apply:

If the audience has no good knowledge of Russian (children, foreign students), then please always use the proper accented versions of the vowels.
If using the generic unaccented version of a vowel in a specific word may cause misunderstanding, then please always use the proper accented version.
In names which are not commonly known (family names, geographical names, foreign names) and in foreign words which are not commonly known, please always use the proper accented version of the vowels.


----------



## Kolan

Christo Tamarin said:


> Any Russian vowel letter (*а*, *о*, *и*, *у*, *э*, *ы*, *я*, *ю*) has its accented version (́*а*, *́о*, *́и*, *́у*, *́э*, *́ы*, *́я*, *́ю*). The vowel *е*, however, has two accented versions: ́*е* and *ё*.
> 
> Replacing *ё *with just *е *creates no more problems than replacing *́о *with just *о*, for instance.


The logical conclusion is, in fact, opposite: "Replacing *ё *with just *е *creates *more* problems than replacing *́о *with just *о*, ..."

Just because, due to the above explanation, Russian *"**е" would have two accented version*, while *о* may have only one.


----------

